# Cost to repair dent in door panel?



## GeneralZod (4 Jul 2008)

I stupidly dented my door while parking it. There's hardly any paint damage. The dent is a linear depression caused by rubbing off a round metal railing and is about 2 cm wide and 20 cms long in the centre of the door. It looks like an easy repair job. Any idea how much I can expect the repair to cost?


----------



## shammy feen (4 Jul 2008)

I used *DentDoctor* last year for a similar dent caused by some unscrupulous person in a Tesco car park banging their door off mine while parked.

No respraying involved, he uses special tools to knock out the dent from the inside.

Cost roughly €80

Sorry I dont have a link.

Shammy


----------



## GeneralZod (4 Jul 2008)

I've just got a quote of €350 from a local guy that I've used before. He did a good job on that.

He said he'd have to spray both doors (the dent is on the rear door) to match the colour.

Does that sound right?


----------



## NicolaM (4 Jul 2008)

Why would he have to spray both doors if only one door is damaged?
He will be matching the paint to the rest of the car, and therefore nothing else on the car should have to be repainted.
Nicola.


----------



## mathepac (4 Jul 2008)

GeneralZod said:


> I've just got a quote of €350 from a local guy that I've used before. He did a good job on that.
> ...Does that sound right?


A rough guide is about €150 per panel, so I'd say its there or there-abouts



GeneralZod said:


> ...
> He said he'd have to spray both doors (the dent is on the rear door) to match the colour.
> 
> Does that sound right?


It can be difficult to match adjoining panels identically without respraying, especially with newer water-based paints.

Metallic or other non-solid coloured paints are particularly difficult to match up.


----------



## R.O.B (4 Jul 2008)

Hi I would recommened Neil O'Brien to anyone he goes by the company name the dent destroyer he's well trained, was trained in America, and his prices are good. I've got him to look after a couple of cars for me in the past and highly recommend him. Robbie


----------



## Marantze (4 Jul 2008)

I recently used the Dent Devil,ask for Eddie nice chap,will come out to have a look at the damage and give you a price for repair.


----------



## GeneralZod (4 Jul 2008)

Thanks chaps. Do these lads come out to you rather than you go to them and if so are they capable of doing re-spraying if that's required.


----------



## Caveat (4 Jul 2008)

_Chipsaway_ definitely come out to you anyway.  They were recommended on this site before.

(BTW, why are you suddenly a "contributor" Zod?)


----------



## kfk (4 Jul 2008)

Should be no need to respray both doors. I recently had three separate dents fixed in a metallic silver car and the paint matches the other panels perfectly. Cost me 450 euro.


----------



## shammy feen (15 Jul 2008)

Marantze said:


> I recently used the Dent Devil,ask for Eddie nice chap,will come out to have a look at the damage and give you a price for repair.


 

Actually it was* Dent Devil* and not Dent Doctor that I used...apologies.

His name is Eddie Griffin and he works in Midleton, Co Cork.
His number is 087-3337075.
(I dont think he minds me giving out his number as he left a few business cards in my car after he was finished).

Really nice chap.

I dont know if he will go to your place. I'd say you would have to arrange to drop off your car like I did.
I think his service is solely for small jobs that dont need respraying.

Shammy


----------



## starlite68 (15 Jul 2008)

NicolaM said:


> Why would he have to spray both doors if only one door is damaged?
> He will be matching the paint to the rest of the car, and therefore nothing else on the car should have to be repainted.
> Nicola.


 he has to spray both doors to give himself room to" loose out"the paint...matallic paints are too hard to match edge to edge.  price seems about right.


----------

